# Costume



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

what do you think I should go as for halloween I was thaniking 



Stubbs the Zombie 
http://www.overgame.com/images/overgame/labels/2005/december/989_l.jpg


OR

Nosferatu
http://www.filmkrant.nl/av/org/filmkran/archief/fk258/nosferatu.jpg

which one do you think is better or can you thnik of any more ideas


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

nosferatu

If you dont mind latex
Death Studios


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

any more ideas


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Nosferatu


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Nosferatu is the better choice in my opinion.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Nosferatu for sure, no question about it.


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

why is Nosferatu better? 
would any one know who Stubbs or Nosferatu is ?
and is there something besides latex i can use?


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I think Nos would be more reconisable than stubbs. If you don't use a mask it might be hard. I mean hving to get a balding cap and blending it right. Than the ears and all the other stuff. Latex mask is probaly your best bet.


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

I dont know Stubbs. And to be honest, he does nothing for me when I look at him. I think your standard zombie is better.

Everyone knows Nosferatu. And if they dont, he looks creepy, especially if you are long and slender. I picked out a great latex, but I think the balding cap, halloween teeth, ears all should be within limits, dont forget the long fingers!


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

I found this Nosferatu 

is it Prosthetic or a mask


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

looks like a Prosthetic to me. It's unpainted which is good so you can get a make-up to blend it with your face. Try it out. Might be alot comfortable than a full mask.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Foam latex prosthetic , that's all I wear now. I'll never go back to rubber mask. I glue mine on about 8pm and I'm good all night. The add doesn't mention the ears so they maybe extra.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm also going to pipe up and recommend Nosferatu for the same reasons as DetroitGrass. That prosthetic is pretty awesome! As far as those iconic hands, I could see pale corpse hand-gloves working nicely, or latex finger-extenders like these (in case you wanted suggestions):
Finger Extensions (Accessories)


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

I am not sure if Bodybaggings still posts here, but if you are on the pause about using latex buy his video.

its 25 bucks and worth every penny.
Shop
he tells you all the make up secrets.

one warning though. if you buy his video, you will have like 1000 times better costumes, and it may become addicting winning halloween prizes.


----------



## digitsy (Apr 2, 2009)

I like more the Nosferatu. You can use a Nosferatu Classic Vampire Halloween Mask. It's fun!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Nosferatu also gets my vote, he is just plain scary.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

So, do I need to hunt down this Nosferatu movie and watch it, or what?


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

do you like silent films?


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

IslandCryptKeeper said:


> So, do I need to hunt down this Nosferatu movie and watch it, or what?


Definitely. Nosferatu is a classic, it was one of the most iconic films in the horror genre, not to mention filmmaking itself. 

For the OP - I would say Nosferatu is a far more established and well-recognised character from the two you suggested. Often the classic, well executed costumes get the best reaction


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

what should I wear for Nosferatu


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

do you think this is a good coat for Nosferatu
Legacy Brocaded Coat - New Age & Spiritual Gifts at Pyramid Collection


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I like the coat, it could be used for other outfits as well. Have you seen the video for "Ava Adore" by the smashing pumpkins, that may give you more inspiration


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

does any one know of any other Nosferatu Prosthetic besides this one Nosferatu

they charge $39.99 for just the face no ears , bald cap, chin, or spirit gum


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

Crypt Coat Nosferatu Adult Costume - Adult Costumes

also there are some on ebay


----------



## The Great Boodini (Aug 7, 2009)

That looks to be a prosthetic appliance. Woochis are really good. Between those two choices, Nosferatu is the way to go.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm sorry, but half of Max Shrek's look in "Nosferatu" was his distinctive coat with all those buttons.

Not just any coat will do. Granted, that's my opinion, but I've always loved Count Orlock and I would hate to nail the makeup and then ruin the look with a half-hearted attempt at the clothing.

But hey, I'm a purist.


----------

